# Unclear about Kindle for PC



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

I was considering downloading the Kindle for PC but am a little confused about it. I put a lot of PDF and word doc files on my Kindle and was hoping to "see" how they will look on my Kindle.
Is it just a viewer to read my kindle books on the PC?
Can I open the .azw files and read them on the computer. Are they read only or can I change the metadata or formatting of the files?
What charges may there be? I read this in the agreement and don't know what they mean.

_Internet Access Charges. Certain Application functions require data access, and the provider of data access for your PC may charge you data access fees in connection with your use of the Application. You are solely responsible for any data access charges you incur._

Thanks for helping 
Judith


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is just a viewer for your Amazon Kindle books. They are read-only. There are no internet charges.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You should be able to read any converted documents that you have stored on your computer, although Kindle for PC doesn't do the actual conversion.

The paragraph you quoted just means that you are responsible to pay for your Internet service, not Amazon.


----------

